# Canadians trading US stocks



## tr222 (Mar 7, 2015)

For those Canadians that trade short term (day/swing) on the US markets how do you handle currency risk?


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

I've kept a separate US trading account for years. I just keep the funds in USD instead of constantly changing it out to CDN and back again because of the conversion fees. I've seen the exchange rate go from 1.6 to 0.95 (USD to CDN) in all that time, but because I never swap it out for CDN, there is no currency risk.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

exactly.... change your currency into USD and thats it! keep trading in a USD currency account


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Or an account that lets you hold more than 1 currency. I personally consider having only 1 currency a true currency risk.


----------

